# Netbook for Streaming Video to TV?



## amocat (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm debating between buying a laptop or a netbook. The netbook would work just fine for the main applications I'm looking at but I also want to be able to hook it up to my HDTV to stream video from the internet (via wireless). My TV is new and has all the inputs in the world (HMDI, VGA, SVideo, Component). I've read up on how to connect everything and understand how to do it (I think).

So my main question is what the constraints are that determine whether the video/aduio will stream well. Is it the processor? The video card? RAM? All? Anyhow, I'd appreciate advice from anyone who understands this stuff. Suggestions on minimum configs would be appreciated.

Oh yeah, video sources would be netflix, abc.com, nbc.com, youtube, etc.

Thanks much!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Netbooks cannot play high-quality video, so obviously the quality being sent to the TV wouldn't be of high quality.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Netbook purpose is to take net to go. Not much else. Not likely to even have the outputs to connect to tv.

Just my personal opinion, but I would want a tower to do that with, not a laptop getting hot.


----------

